# Which way to run hardwood ?



## lxdollarsxl (Apr 16, 2006)

Usually wood/ laminate flooring is run down from the light as it looks more pleasing but it is not essential, just lay some down and see which way you like best.


----------



## Big Dave (May 17, 2006)

If you are installing nail down flooring then it should be installed perpendicular to the direction of the joist. If it is floating then it doestn't matter.

Dave.


----------



## billinak (Mar 16, 2005)

I've always heard it's easier to run the floor along the long edge, as it means less cutting and likely less waste.


----------



## wdsfr1968 (Jul 26, 2006)

It seems that running it the long way would mean it would be harder to nail the pieces that are close to the wall. It would be difficult to get the nailer in place as you would be up against the wall on either side.


----------



## Big Dave (May 17, 2006)

wdsfr1968 said:


> It seems that running it the long way would mean it would be harder to nail the pieces that are close to the wall. It would be difficult to get the nailer in place as you would be up against the wall on either side.


That is true. The way I do it is to get as close as you can with your flooring nailer then take your trim gun and nail through the tounge for a few more rows then the last 2 or 3 rows have to be top nailed.

Dave.


----------



## jamesdart (Jun 7, 2006)

wood floors look better runnung the long way of the room. just snap a line so you have a stait reference to work from. what is your subfloor? it is true that you should run perpendicular to joist, but if you have a pine board tounge and groove floor, you should run opposite of that.


----------



## handypilot (Jul 18, 2006)

Big Dave said:


> If you are installing nail down flooring then it should be installed perpendicular to the direction of the joist. If it is floating then it doestn't matter.
> 
> Dave.


With a sound subfloor, why does it make a difference?
Not debating...just wondering why.:confused1:


----------



## Big Dave (May 17, 2006)

No matter how sound your subfloor is it will still flex. If you run your hardwood with the joist then it is going to flex easier than if you ran perpendicular. You also run the risk of over time the plywood sagging between the joist thus giving the floor a rolling ocean look if the hardwood is run with the joist. That being said on a small hall it would probably never be noticed. But as stated above the flooring does look better running the length of the hall.


----------



## AllGoNoShow (Aug 8, 2006)

You can just put a 1/2 inch worth of plywood down on top of the subfloor if you want to go parrell with the joists. Thats what i was told by a number of flooring contractors to help stiffen it up and not flex.


----------



## Double A (Sep 10, 2006)

Dave is still correct. You're never going to get all the flex out, and if the floor should flex, running with the joists puts less stress on the hardwood.

Adding 1/2" ply is not always an option. Flex is more a function of the joist sizing and span than the subfloor and substrate. Adding more substrate will help, but not eliminate the problem.


----------



## handypilot (Jul 18, 2006)

Big Dave said:


> No matter how sound your subfloor is it will still flex. If you run your hardwood with the joist then it is going to flex easier than if you ran perpendicular. You also run the risk of over time the plywood sagging between the joist thus giving the floor a rolling ocean look if the hardwood is run with the joist. That being said on a small hall it would probably never be noticed. But as stated above the flooring does look better running the length of the hall.


Thanks Dave!


----------



## DWrath (Oct 4, 2006)

Run it the length of the floor, apparently this this the fung shui way, not that I believe any of that BS, but the rich new age people buying your house when you move out may believe it.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Generally, - - running it parallel with the long wall looks much better.

Running it the other way gives it a 'ladder' effect, and makes the room look smaller.


----------

